# Battle of Lake Erie June 26



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

If you missed out on the Lorain event you still have the opportunity to compete for the Team of the year! Don't miss the June 26th Edgewater tournament! Last day for sign ups is June 18th. The Rodmakers Shop wants to see Edgewater be bigger than Lorain which had 35 teams! Paying out 100% totaling $7700 in prizes. They have decided to donate an RS net to be given to a lucky team entered in the June event. Details will be coming soon on how the winner will be chosen but as always " You can win if you don't get in"!


----------



## basshunter11 (Jul 2, 2006)

Is this a bass or walleye tournament?


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

It's a Walleye Tournament. What's the cost for each event?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

220


----------



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

basshunter11 said:


> Is this a bass or walleye tournament?


Walleye tournament, each event is $220. This is a 4 part series with point standings collected from the top 3 events. All information can be found at www.walleyefishinglakeerie.weebly.com thanks


----------



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

basshunter11 said:


> Is this a bass or walleye tournament?


Bass hunter I got your message I will do my best to pass it along


----------



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

Congratulations to Dan debenedictis for winning the early bird raffle RS NET today. The June event is filling up nicely. Remember The cap is 60 boats and the last day to sign up for Edgewater is June 18th if it makes it there


----------

